# Two new stocking ideas. Need input.



## Cray4me (Nov 24, 2010)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

So I am always pondering for something better. I have a stocking idea that I like but then the other day another idea came to mind and I've been thinking about the pros and cons of each ever since. So here they are and I would like your input on which is the better way to go...

Option One (This was my original idea)

55g - 3 Dojo Loaches, 12 WCMM. (currently have 9), 12 Zebra Danios (currently have 0)
This tank is not going to have a heater. Also I do not have a filter for it yet so ideas for a nice quiet one would be helpful. I'd like it to be internal if possible.

26g - 6 m Swordtails (currently have 4), 15 Neon Tetras (currently have 1). 1 Blue Crayfish.
This will be my tropical tank. I have a 100 watt heater from Tetra. Will this work?

20g - 4 m Guppies, 1 Virile Crayfish
Not sure if I want to add more Guppies or not.


Option 2 (This is my new idea) I like it alot!

55g - permanently divide the tank in half and use as a Crayfish tank. It has a blue background so I thought if I add Red gravel on the left side and White gravel on the other, it would look great. The center brace is broken but patched with a brace that I do not trust. I thought dividing it permanently might help.
I'd like to add Danios to one side and Guppies to the other. How many to add to each side is what I'm not sure on.
This tank will not have a heater or share water.

26g - 3 Dojo Loaches, 12 WCMM

20g - 7m Swordtail, 12 Neon Tetras
This will be my tropical tank. 100 watt heater will be used.
Can decide later what I want as a bottom dweller. If at all.

Tank dementions are: 26g is a flatback Hex 36" long, 12.5" wide and 16" tall.
55g is standard rectangular.
20g is a high not long.

Thanks for reading and your ideas.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I like option 1 on the 55, but dojos do like a bit of currant as with the others. I would add a powerhead to the mix. Check out kensfish.com he has some internal filters that looks like they would do a pretty good job, other wise I would go with a canister filter. Less in the tank that way.

The only other advice is keep watch on the crays as they will grab any fish that like to sleep on or near the bottom of the tank.


----------



## FAIRCHILD (Jun 30, 2011)

> The only other advice is keep watch on the crays as they will grab any fish that like to sleep on or near the bottom of the tank.


X2! From experience!


----------



## Cray4me (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks for the replys. I am aware that my Crays will grab my fish. My Blue is not much of a fish snatcher now but I know in time that will change.

My Virile Cray is however a fish catcher. lol :-( *pc

This is a really tough decision. I really like both ideas but I know in the long run, option 1 would be better.

Thanks again.


----------

